

Keyset: High-Performance User Interface (1968) - edne
http://www.dougengelbart.org/firsts/keyset.html

======
jbarrow
For those of you on HN who haven't seen it yet, I strongly encourage watching
Doug Engelbart's "Mother of all Demos" [1]. You'll be amazed by what
technology was in development in 1968. Keyset was just one part of the demo.

[1] [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJDv-
zdhzMY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJDv-zdhzMY)

~~~
agumonkey
It was such an anachronistic experience when I watched it the first time. You
start questionning our societies' ability to let progress emerge.

------
mvlad
This reminds me of Siemens RTL Titling WM demo[1] from '87.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFd0FDv3fQc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFd0FDv3fQc)

